# Source of free shredded paper?!?



## Jess&Dazzle (28 February 2011)

I wanna use shredded paper for bedding; tried every other bedding so want to try shredded paper; i want to know where i can get some for free; are there any organisations or companies or industrial places that shred a lot of paper on a regular basis?!? would be good to get some to try anyway; thank u in advance 4 any help; Jess


----------



## tiggs (28 February 2011)

There are companies that collect documents from businesses for shredding so they might be worth trying. If ypou look in yellow pages they are listed under " Document and Data Destruction Services"


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 February 2011)

Try googling paper shredding companies. Theres a company near where I work called  Shred-it who shred files / records for loads of companies. I'd be very surprised if they gave it away for free tho.


----------



## jhoward (28 February 2011)

e big companies such as shred it etc get paid per ton for the paper they shed by the recylcing companies, when i spoke to them in the past they said still due to data protection they could not sell/give it away


----------



## Spotsrock (28 February 2011)

I get mine from work try account or legal firms who have to shred everything a really big firm probably sends it out to be done so try smaller or mid size firms. Ideally get cross shredded as the long strips are harder to muck out. Cross shred muck out like shavings though not as good with the wet. I get through about 4 or 5 bin bags per week per horse.


----------



## cptrayes (28 February 2011)

I make my own. I bought an industrial 50 page cross cut shredder off ebay for £200 and shred all the newspapers. I'd shred my neighbours if I needed more.  I've had 2 off eBay (my first old one did less sheets but was only about £80), you just need to keep checking because they come up from time to time. You need space for them though, they are as big as a small fridge. But they will shred an entire Daily Mail in one pass - awesome!!!


----------

